# NEW Breckwell SPC 50 Pellet Stove (was the Nu-tec Upland 207 stove)



## bigruckus (Jun 23, 2014)

Nu-Tec was bought out by USSC they sell the the stove through Breckwell the stove under Breckwell is the new SCP 50 pellet stove...it is the same as the Nu-tec Upland 207..with some minor changes to the pellet box...just bought one today...check video out below...great reviews on this stove...I have been reading so many bad reviews of all kinds of high tech stoves...seems like the basic pellet stove is the way to go...I know about China and the hand starting method..but what counts... will it run and stay running..and hopefully not to dump money for parts....





a*lso just found this info..*


on the NU-TEC website....











*HOT News - NU-TEC's cast-iron stove designs, including the Upland 207 Pellet Stove line was acquired by United States Stove Company in June of 2013.  During the next few weeks, please be aware the the following prices and terms are only estimates and will have to be confirmed when you place your order.*



The Upland 207 Pellet Stove qualifies for the newly reinstituted 10% tax credit for first $3000 of purchases of high efficiency biomass heaters in 2012 and 2013.  You should be able to claim the full *$300 maximum credit* if you have not already used your credit.

(This is not a deduction. It is a $300 credit applied towards your taxes!)

Please check with your accountant or tax preparer for details.

*ORDERING INFORMATION*

NU-TEC Incorporated only sells the Upland 207 Pellet Stove consumer direct, there are no retailers.  You place your order directly with us, NU-TEC Incorporated.  You get a great stove at a wholesale price in exchange for managing your own installation and service.

Please call *423-837-2100* or use the "Contact Us" form to let us know your name, address, and a good telephone number for us to call you, plus the color stove that you would like.

We will discuss the installation and review the technical aspects of the Upland 207 Pellet Stove prior to placing your order.  We would prefer to not sell you an Upland if it is not the best stove for your installation and intended use.

We accept Certified Bank Checks, Wire Transfers, and Credit Cards.

Payments will be confirmed prior to shipment.

The shipping address will also be verified.


*UPLAND 207 PELLET STOVE WITH PORCELAIN ENAMEL FINISH*

Color chips are available upon request.

*PRICE LISTFOBSouth Pittsburg,TN*
ALMOND$2850

TAUPE$2850

GREEN$2700

BLACK$2600

BLUEOut of stock until next winter.

REDOut of stock until next winter



*I WOULD CALL BRECKWELL TO CHECK ON THE COLORS IN STOCK
*

*Freight*

Delivery must be accessible to standard common carrier.

Please allow us to ship to a commercial address if possible.

Call or email to provide us with your shipping address and whether a forklift and/or loading dock is available.  We can generally provide a delivery quote within a day.


*MY STOVE COST ME $385 TO SHIP TO NORTHERN MAINE..I BOUGHT THE ALMOND COLOR ..THEY WILL BRING IT TO MY DOOR AT THIS PRICE..*



*Prices, freight charges and availability subject to change without notice.*


----------



## Owen1508 (Jun 24, 2014)

Did you talk with Christy?  Did you get the new SPC50 or one of the last 207's?  Both are similar designs and look almost identical.  The newer SPC50 come out of our Alabama factory.  looking forward to pics and thoughts.


----------



## bigruckus (Jun 24, 2014)

Owen1508 said:


> Did you talk with Christy?  Did you get the new SPC50 or one of the last 207's?  Both are similar designs and look almost identical.  The newer SPC50 come out of our Alabama factory.  looking forward to pics and thoughts.





Guess I got the newer model made by Breckwell.....but not sure 100% sure..???..I guess it is the same stove. My wife got the call back from Christy from USSC and placed the order...I did find out they have trimmed down the hopper from the squared sides(on the Nu-tec Upland 207) to a  tapered design on the sides..I think it was a good choice..it gives the stove a better looks and it hides the sides from sticking out beyond the stove. Only downside is that I lost about 10 lbs of pellet space on the Breckwell..it now holds 65 lbs of pellets...compaired to 75 lbs on the Upland..The stove should be here in a week or so.  Shipping was $385.00 to my door...with tailgate service...not bad... .On the stove weight the Breckwell weighs 385lbs...so they lost around 15 lbs by trimming the hopper down...I also see that Reading has a coal stove that is using the same stove....must be a good stove design...see below..

http://www.readingstove.com/heating-stoves/coal-stoves/swatara-stove.php


----------



## Owen1508 (Jun 24, 2014)

yeah Upland made stove bodies for many companies.  I'll try and find which stove you have coming and PM you


----------



## bigruckus (Jun 24, 2014)

Owen1508 said:


> yeah Upland made stove bodies for many companies.  I'll try and find which stove you have coming and PM you




Thanks..are you Brandon....or work for them...LOL


----------



## Owen1508 (Jun 24, 2014)

no I'm Owen..I do work at the same location with Brandon and Christy. I work(ed) in the Tech/Cust. service/claims depts.


----------



## bigruckus (Jun 25, 2014)

Owen1508 said:


> no I'm Owen..I do work at the same location with Brandon and Christy. I work(ed) in the Tech/Cust. service/claims depts.[/quote
> 
> 
> Ok..hi Owen.....you work for a great company....very friendly and helpful...also great conacts...Christy send me my shipping info yesterday late in the day....got one of the Uplands 207....sounds good will be able to put the extra pellets in it...it will position it in a corner at a 45...I will keep in touch and let others know about the stove...wondering I am installing in the brick house chimney...what size flue should I use..I have a tall chimney with a good draft...4" or 6"..??


----------



## Owen1508 (Jun 25, 2014)

If it's a tall chimney I would say a 6". You would install as you would any *natural draft solid fuel *appliance. Remember to follow NFPA211 and any other local codes that may apply.  The 2-10-3 rule applies on this unit.  Here's a link to the OM for you to peruse. Any questions just ask you have all my contact info.  I'm always around. (although I'll be on Vacation next week....  )

http://nutec-castings.com/files/59041319.pdf


----------



## bigruckus (Jul 1, 2014)

Owen1508 said:


> If it's a tall chimney I would say a 6". You would install as you would any *natural draft solid fuel *appliance. Remember to follow NFPA211 and any other local codes that may apply.  The 2-10-3 rule applies on this unit.  Here's a link to the OM for you to peruse. Any questions just ask you have all my contact info.  I'm always around. (although I'll be on Vacation next week....  )
> 
> http://nutec-castings.com/files/59041319.pdf




Ok..so would I still need the double lined vent pipes..???...I think the stove has the 4" outlet on the top.....but not sure...I have the stove in my driveway...it came today...it was sure packed well...the guy that delivered it told me it weighs 515 lbs...the stove topped off at 400 lbs....so the extra weight would be the box and pallet.. Not sure how I will get it in the house...I guess I will leave in on the pallet and unbox it at the place you are installing it...lots of warnings on the box to pick it up with straps around the bottom...???

It is an Upland stove...I guess the Breckwell SPC 50 unit are not available yet......looks like this one is manufactured in China...it is on the front of the box...oh well..guess I will have to enjoy it as is.....anyways I do have a Thelin...made in the USA..will report back on the unboxing later next week..


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Aug 11, 2015)

I looked around - didn't see any updates on this new stove.   Hope all is well.   Looking forward to any first impressions etc.   Although I despise the hand firing requirement - I love the looks of this stove - possible the best looking pellet stove out there...IMHO.


----------



## bigruckus (Oct 16, 2015)

jjs777_fzr said:


> I looked around - didn't see any updates on this new stove.   Hope all is well.   Looking forward to any first impressions etc.   Although I despise the hand firing requirement - I love the looks of this stove - possible the best looking pellet stove out there...IMHO.




Thought I would let people know that the stove has been working great..no issues at all last winter. Easy to clean and puts out great heat..I keep my stove running 24-7. I found a great deal on the web for this stove..might what to check it out...

http://www.alpinehomeair.com/viewproduct.cfm?productID=453069974

$2495.00 with free shipping...



UPDATE..the price is now $4000.00...guess Breckwell up the price since they put the Breckwell name on it..You might be able to find the older Upland stoves around..the stoves are the same..only the hopper was made smaller when Breckwell got it..


----------



## Lostsoutherner (Jan 7, 2016)

I got this stove. Need help with it. I don't think it was installed correctly


----------



## Owen1508 (Jan 7, 2016)

Send some pics


----------



## bigruckus (Nov 5, 2017)

Well I'm back......the stove has been great for 4 years...no issue at all.....I do get some black pellets showing up after they fall out of the bowl...not sure if it's the brand or the fan speed...so I did adjusted the fan this morning up to the mid point bar on the menu board.  Beside this the only thing I do to this stove is to clean it every 4-5 weeks...I keep it lit 24-7. Been a great basic running stove...the heat output has been great..


----------



## bigruckus (Nov 5, 2017)

Lostsoutherner said:


> I got this stove. Need help with it. I don't think it was installed correctly




I just saw this post...how are you doing with the stove...I have one...been great..


----------



## dozerdean (Nov 24, 2017)

bigruckus said:


> I just saw this post...how are you doing with the stove...O have one...been great..


How is it on pellets ? How many bags per day? Or how many tons per season? Thanks for the info


----------



## bigruckus (Nov 12, 2019)

Well I'm back...the Upland pellet stove has been great..been running strong every winter since 2014....so for 5 years I have had no major issues.  I replaced the door gasket and this season I had to fix the air down pipe nozzle...the edges of the pipe nozzle were burnt ...so I had to add some metal to extend it back to it's original length.  I m still getting a lot of black pellets after the burn......not sure if it is the pellet I'm burning or the air adjustment is off...been dealing with this for several years...I do get a ton of heat from the stove..the flame looks good...nice and blue in color around the pellet pot area. I do burn TSC pellets and I'm running a 6" pipe into my main brick chimney.


----------

